# Lily



## crackerjackjack (Apr 7, 2008)

Our little Lily started to bag up about 2 weeks ago. I noticed that last week her hips seemed to have moved. The hip bones are sticking out and her back end is soft. Her bag is medium size in the morning and small at night. Are these all signs that it may be soon!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Apr 9, 2008)

YES..these are all signs












, you will also notice that with her nipples they will not be inverted, but filled in completely and stick out to the side.


----------

